# How Much.....????



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

how much did u pay for ur dog?? whats the most u would pay???

i paid 750 which i think is a reasonable price but i would pay up to 5000+ if i really liked the parents and the history behind them


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

if i had that kind of money first of all.....lmaoo


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

My dog was FREE!!! YAY!!! But the most I would pay is 1000. And thats only if I REALLY REALLY liked how the dog was bred. But mostly I would stay around the 500-600 mark. I hate people who push dogs for 2 or 3 grand, they just want money, they dont care about the dogs.

My dog is ADBA registered, I got lucky and knew the breeder very well and they wanted the dog to go to a good home.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile was $1000. We saw her and fell in love. I don't think I'd pay over that unless I won the lottery. Hahaha. I have 2 chihuahuas who were $1400 and $2000. Thank goodness they were gifts from my boyfriend. Hahaha. I think when it comes to the price of a dog its also to each their own. Whether its a $50 dog or a $5000 dog, if someome loves that dog, then power to them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have several threads on this..Somewhere....$2000 is the most I would pay and that would be for a a pup that both parents where GRCH UWPCH

Francis $75









All UKC/ADBA

Dumae $100








Slim $400








Stack $500 CH Sire and Dam








Moo $350 CH Dam








Kamakaze $150








Alazae $100- Blue female no pictures.....

Non Registered... My original babies.... RIP
Money $15








Patch Free








Jewels $100








Chino Free









And a number of other free pitbull dogs that have been tied to my pourch and left for me to find...........


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*Those are gorgeous dogs!*


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Kane was 120, (clearance puppy because he had a broken tail) and Ella was 250.

Most i would pay... probably 500ish.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jarvis ended up costing 75 to adopt, 150 to neuter then 800 to bring back from parvo

Neela cost 600 we;re pushing 5000 in vet bills now

Indigo was 2,000 on a co-own contract which included a breeding to tua.... she's by far the healthiest out of my clan to me is priceless.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess it depends on the breed. i paid $2575 for Thrall my EB, but I don't think I would pay that for a pit, I just feel like Thrall's breeder charged that much because of how expensive breeding EBs is. She told me, and I believe her that she walked away from the breeding with just enough to cover the full series of shots for the first year for the pup she kept. Unless I see solid proof that a breeder put in what they ask for in return I don't think it's justified. But when you buy from a good breeder, and this goes for any breed, and they put the money in to health certify their dogs, work or show them, and then really put their all into bringing about top quality pups, you often get a good return on investment like Neela did.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

under $1,000. anything over that is retarded. you can find just as good dogs, or whatever you want to call them, for way under that price. why would i put down $5,000 down on a dog when that money can be used for much more important things (espically in this economy)? im not saying that the dogs not worth the money, casue a good dog is priceless, but i mean $1,000's and $1,000's come on! anyone who charges that much for there puppies is either money hungry or thinks there dogs are better then everyone elses. 

i payed $300 for my adba registered puppy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i paid 50 for nismo. he was supposed to be 150 but i told them i wasnt paying 150 for a mix.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

STACK is a bad ass dog......pretty color


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I honestly don't think anyone can say that people who spend a certain amount of money on a dog are retarded! That's not fair! If someone can afford it, and that's the dog they want, who are we to say that they shouldn't have spent that? JMO.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I honestly don't think anyone can say that people who spend a certain amount of money on a dog are retarded! That's not fair! If someone can afford it, and that's the dog they want, who are we to say that they shouldn't have spent that? JMO.


thats your opinon, and what i said is mine.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I wasn't attacking you. I was stating my opinion as you did yours.  Trust me, I'm very open to other opinions.  Sorry if it seemed like I was gettin on ya. I just had to say that cuz I've been thinking about that for awhile with all these threads about price. Lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> STACK is a bad ass dog......pretty color


Ty he sure seems to think so too lmao. I love the color to. I have been waiting for a female outta him that color and finally got one!











Beautynut said:


> *Those are gorgeous dogs!*


Ty As for how much someone puts out for a dog that it there choice. Quite alot of dogs are worth the few thousand dollars. Coming from well worked lines and then worked or shown themselves you will make you money back and bulid an investment for the future if your kennel.



FloorCandy said:


> she walked away from the breeding with just enough to cover the full series of shots for the first year for the pup she kept.


Yep! My litter we just did we made $575...

Pups where sold cheap to good friends so I got less for the litter than wanted but that will not even cover the price of what I will pay in getting the ears done of the 2 females I kept.

Even if I had charged full price it still wouldn't cover the new kennel I bought for the pups to be outside in, all the shots ( my pups come with first 3 shots) the feeding and care for the pups till they are 12 weeks old..... Or a whole list of other things lmao.

Anytime I breed I am keeping 1 if not 2.. Usually at least 1 goes to family and 1 to a friend.... So not often are there many left to cover what money gets put into the litter...But thats what comes when you want to breed dogs lmao...

Also because I keep my pups till 12 weeks old they all have multiple collars, a leash and a huge abundance of toys they go thru lol.

As for how much someone puts out for a dog that it there choice. Quite alot of dogs are worth the few thousand dollars. Coming from well worked lines and then worked or shown themselves you will make you money back and build an investment for the future if your kennel. I was luck to get all my dogs rather cheap from very nice show lines due to the fact that I am good friends with a breeder and have a good reputation around for my dogs and so other breeders have cut me very nice deals due to them knowing what kind of home there pups are going to.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I wasn't attacking you. I was stating my opinion as you did yours.  Trust me, I'm very open to other opinions.  Sorry if it seemed like I was gettin on ya. I just had to say that cuz I've been thinking about that for awhile with all these threads about price. Lol.


noo i know, i gotcha.

idk i mean. i dont think think the persons retarted for spending the money. i just think ITS retarted to spend that much. idk if that makes sense.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

i think it depends on what you are looking for and what pedigree's you want.
A good game bred dog is normally 1,000 or under
A UKC pedigree dog can go from 0-5,000 I think 5,000 is extreme but you have to consider the years of work and the cost of CH all th dogs and getting multiple titles. It adds up and each litter can cost thousands to whelp. The last litter I had I spent $900 on whelping the puppies and I only had 2 pups. I co-owned one out and the owner of the bitch kept 1. All money lost, but that is not why most breeders breed. So if you can recoup some of that money it helps things move along.
I think 1,000-2,500 is a good price range for a well titled pedigree, but it also depends on what pick you get. Normally a whole litter will not sell for 2500 you have to consider pet quality dogs too.
I personally have paid for very few of my dogs. Since I have a working kennel I co-own many dogs that I did not breed and in return I put titles on the dog's for the breeders kennel. I am looking to purchasing some more gambred dogs to add to my kennel and I will not pay more than 1,200.


I personally know a celebrity who got suckered into buying a AB that was pregnant for 20,000. That is flat out robbery and while he didn't know any better till after the fact, if people are willing to pay there will always be dogs that sell for some serious cash!


----------



## Mae (Sep 29, 2008)

We paid $50 for one from the pound and $150 for the other from a rescue...But we probably would have been willing to pay more for either one of them.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

$500 got me this. 








I've never paid more that $750 for a dog and I never will regardless of who's behind the pup. My dogs are also just pets.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> $500 got me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothin Like Lux and all his sexiness!:woof:


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> My dog is ADBA registered, I got lucky and knew the breeder very well and they wanted the dog to go to a good home.


thats exactly how i got lexi and her dad has his conformation ch and her mom is uwpch so i really lucked out


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lux = My Hero!!!!!!! :woof::woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

$500 got this one too.









Here's $1000 worth of dogs and $400 worth of crops.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lux is jaw droppingly gorgeous. My goodness!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> $500 got this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask, but didnt wanna be nosey. :hammer:

P.S. Ivy is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't pay for a pitbull anymore. I rescue. Too many of them and no real reason to pay (except for the rescue dontation). Paying for a game bred dog just supports dog fighting as that is the only way to game breed. Paying for a paper pedigree is just silly IMO as papers don't make a dog better and I have seen tons of pedigreed dogs that were not all that good. I would stack my dog up against any "purebred papered dog for any criteria" but of course it is possible he has a pedigree and I just don't know it. When I see a nice dog, I don't think less of it if it isn't registered, nor do I think more of a dog if it is. As a matter of fact, I don't really want to know if it is registered or not. My pior pit bull I did pay $150 for but I was saving her from a fighting future. The breeder wanted an additional $350 if he registered the dog and provided the pedigree papers. I said keep the paperwork I really just want the dog.

This is not to say I don't value my dog, heck I paid $3,000 for his surgery after he ate the bra to save his life. But that is different. When it comes to dogs you do not necessarily get what you pay for. Sometimes the best dogs find you, or you find the best dogs for basically free. 

Someone told me a dog instinctively knows when you save them and they in turn pay you for doing so. Also no matter how much I read on breeders site that they only want their puppies to go to responsible homes, I have to believe when they are selling expensive dogs, it's a business. How many breeders really check out a person willing to pay $2000 for a puppy. Frankly if they have the money they can have the dog, pretty much no questions asked.

Anyway my avitar is our dog Baker and he cost something like a $100 donation fee which included, neutering, shots, license, and implanted microchip. I think he was a bargain, and there are a lot of others like him from puppies to adults.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I paid $50 for my male Brooklyn who is an APBT and ended up paying $800 for my female Queen which is a Bully.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Atheist said:


> Paying for a game bred dog just supports dog fighting as that is the only way to game breed.


I've payed as little as $85.00 up to $500.00 for my yes (Game bred dogs) and payed $1000.00 for stud fee and got 3 pups, so its all in what you want, I don't want any unknown lineage dog that might get away and bite someone


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

the most i payed was $350 all great bloodlines from working parents


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

I personally would never spend over 1500 for a dog/pup. I have 6. Blaze I paid 800, Beau was free, River came off of one of my litters and all her siblings sold for 500, Lexus was 250, Chaos was 900, and Atlas my GRCH AKC AmStaff cost me a whole 80 dollars because I knew the guy and helped him out alot so I got the pick of the litter. YAY! Price doesn't always mean quality, I paid the least amount of money for the best looking dogs I have!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Atheist said:


> Someone told me a dog instinctively knows when you save them and they in turn pay you for doing so. Also no matter how much I read on breeders site that they only want their puppies to go to responsible homes, I have to believe when they are selling expensive dogs, it's a business. How many breeders really check out a person willing to pay $2000 for a puppy. Frankly if they have the money they can have the dog, pretty much no questions asked.


I agree with you to a certain extent... my rescue pup knows he has it great and is sooo appreciative every day...

My 2000 pup has been spoiled since day one... the one thing I can say is that my breeder throughly screened me... we talked on and off for 2 years and when it came down to me getting a puppy he still did alot of digging to insure that his dog is going to a quality home. He's well off on his own, owing a landscaping company, designing and maintaining websites, as well as helping in his family business of entertaining by doing Polynesian Shows (fire dancing while his wife pariticpates in the hula). His wife also is in the medical field. He doesn't use the dogs to make him money... his dogs are his hobby and his life.

Prince Pele's Polynesian Revue


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

jake $75 from a byb, with a wonderful ckc pedigree(hense the sarcasm lol)









and i adopted darla


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Never paid over $600 for an APBT, and that was from titled and health-tested parents. If I did not already have a good breeder that I get my dogs from, the most I'd pay for one of these dogs is $1000, and that would have to be a damn sweet show prospect from parents who were titled/tested with a top-notch ped and health guarantee on the puppy. I wouldn't pay a wooden nickel for most of the stuff that's being produced today.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, Brutus (pit/husky mix) came with my husband (he was only 10 months when we met - he turned 9 this year) he was FREE:










Loki we paid $200 to a BYB for. At the time, we didn't know any better but have been pretty pleased with the dog he turned out to be. It's comparable to what you'd pay at a shelter and I figure that the kid selling the pups didn't care who they were going to, only that he was getting $200 each so I feel we saved Loki from a dire fate:


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

I amd from the UK, and to be honest as they are banned you get a lot of cross breeds also, but I paid £500 for my bitch and £250 for my male due to it being a little older at 15weeks.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Paid $25.00 for my first dog. I'd probably go as high as $100.00. Someday...


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I will just say I wouldn't ask for more then I my self would pay. I won't reveal which dogs I paid what for out of respect to the breeders but I will say the most I've ever paid is 1300 and the most I would ever pay period is 1500 and that is also the most I would ask... and that includes a lot of things from micro chipping to shipping and most times even ear crop. I care more so about the "home" my pups are getting not if they are rich because that doesn't guarantee a solid good home.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> jake $75 from a byb, with a wonderful ckc pedigree(hense the sarcasm lol)


LOL. :woof:

Kaiser was a whooping $100 from a BYB, and I've spent more on vet bills than he costed me lol. Skin allergies, mange, fox tails up the nose, grass sends in his ears :hammer: lol.

I'll never do BYB again and would never pay over 100 for a BYB dog regardless if it was papered or not.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jenna23 said:


> LOL. :woof:
> 
> Kaiser was a whooping $100 from a BYB, and I've spent more on vet bills than he costed me lol. Skin allergies, mange, fox tails up the nose, grass sends in his ears :hammer: lol.
> 
> I'll never do BYB again and would never pay over 100 for a BYB dog regardless if it was papered or not.


wow that's no fun.. havent had any problems with him besides an ear infecion... ill stick with adopting from now on anyway though


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

The fox tails and grass seeds were my fault lol :hammer:. I was throwing a tree branch (lol because we all know pb's wont play with flimsy sticks lol) up some hills and he caught one up the nose lol. I later found out I could have gotten it out myself by putting water up his nose, but I don't know how comfortable I would be doing that, besides that kaiser would probably never let me.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> The fox tails and grass seeds were my fault lol :hammer:. I was throwing a tree branch (lol because we all know pb's wont play with flimsy sticks lol) up some hills and he caught one up the nose lol. I later found out I could have gotten it out myself by putting water up his nose, but I don't know how comfortable I would be doing that, besides that kaiser would probably never let me.


lmaoo ur hilarious...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer was the first dog i ever paid for. he was $200, from what would be considered a BYB. we did meet both the parents, they were owned by the same people. the parents were both health and temperment tested but not papered. the pups all had vet visits behind them and we were given a "guarantee of health". while i have said i would never pay for a dog, i'll tell ya, Boomer is probably the best dog i have ever owned.

Nytro was free. we got him from some people who were on thier way to the pound to drop him off. he was a health fiasco, but when all is said and done hew is a good dog. 

and btw "pitbulllover27870", you totally have Nytro's sister there with Darla!!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I wouldnt pay more than $300 for a :doggy:. I got Queen for free, but here in Chicago you can find APBT pups sadly enough in the forest preserves, and parks or simply anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure, Over a thousand seems excessive to me for this breed , but yah never know , it would depend on how much I wanted the dog as to how much $$ I would part with. 1200 is the most I have spent on the purchase of a pup to this point.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We have several threads on this..Somewhere....$2000 is the most I would pay and that would be for a a pup that both parents where GRCH UWPCH
> 
> Francis $75
> 
> ...


hey i didnt know you had a chino!! wooot wooot


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Well, Brutus (pit/husky mix) came with my husband (he was only 10 months when we met - he turned 9 this year) he was FREE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats so odd. i paid 250 for chino from a byb and learned my lesson. i cant tell you though how much i love him more and more every day. I know the next dog I get HAS to have some champions in it's bloodlines, but I am very pleased with my dog and would NEVER part ways with him.

I read a post from bedlam bully talking about ckc pits and the best thing to do would be to rehome the pet or get your money back... If you love the dog why cant you let it be?

Kudos girl


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Diezel - Free

I'd always wanted a pit, but never looked into bloodlines (never had knowledge of what a bloodline meant at the time).

I was given Diezel for free, though I would have paid $100.00 easy (no papers) as I've fallen in love with the kid. I'm looking to get his ears cropped this weekend, as he'll be 12 weeks on Sunday (Father's Day) and plan on spending $100-200 dollars for that. 

Once school's finished, I plan on getting a papered dog, and would feel comfortable with paying $1000.00-$1500.00...... if things with the CHP work out !


----------

